# Flow darwin vs Arbor shreddy krueger



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Haven't ridden the Darwin but I love my Shreddy like no other. It's so much more than just a powder board. The thing manages to still be playful and fun and turns pow filled tree laps in to gigantic playgrounds. I'm actually selling a new still in plastic 2016 Shreddy although its a 159, I have a 156 for myself.


----------



## stoked (Sep 16, 2016)

lab49232 said:


> Haven't ridden the Darwin but I love my Shreddy like no other. It's so much more than just a powder board. The thing manages to still be playful and fun and turns pow filled tree laps in to gigantic playgrounds. I'm actually selling a new still in plastic 2016 Shreddy although its a 159, I have a 156 for myself.


Might be a little big for me (5"9, 150 lbs). Also I live in Canada. But how much are you selling it for ?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

It depends what you like...

Darwin: nose rocker, camber to the back. Mid wide.
Shreddy: Full rocker. Pretty much regular width.

Since I have a Fish, Landlord and Dupraz.... I would get a Shreddy just to have something different.
If I had a Skate Banana, Never Summer, etc.... or no other pow board... I'd probably get the Darwin.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

stoked said:


> Already made a post about this but I'm headed to Niseko this winter. Can't decide between boards. Between a 156 Shreddy and a 157 flow darwin ABT


I have no experience of either board and I've only ever been to Niseko in my dreams but I do know that I like at least some camber in a snowboard. Riding full rocker in Japow could well force me to reevaluate my position and I'll be sure to let you know if/when that ever happens. I'm fully aware that the above is entirely pointless but it's nearly 4am and I'm completely wasted.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I have no experience of either board and I've only ever been to Niseko in my dreams but I do know that I like at least some camber in a snowboard. Riding full rocker in Japow could well force me to reevaluate my position and I'll be sure to let you know if/when that ever happens. I'm fully aware that the above is entirely pointless but it's nearly 4am and I'm completely wasted.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


In other words..... he should buy both


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That'd definitely be the preferential option. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I was asking for $300 shipped in the US which should be solidly below what any website is offering but not sure about Canada shipping.


----------

